# Wow... First time this has happened.



## Touch Of Death (Feb 19, 2006)

I was surfing Martial arts sites (for the most part) and Left my computer on to make some food. When I returned some script had initated a download and my computer was warning me it may be unsafe, but I have always had to ask for the download to get to this point in the past. Is this normal?  
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 19, 2006)

Depends on your security settings. I'd do a full spyware sweep and doublecheck browser settings.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 20, 2006)

Definitelly check your active X and javascript settings.  They at the minimum should be set to prompt, but better to disable if you can.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry if I am not suppose to but in here, but are you running road runner and do you have a firewall?

If you are running roadrunner I highly suggest you also have a firewall. And I do not feel the MS XPSP2 firewall is the best choice.

If you have a firewall, check the settings. 

And definitely follow the suggestions of Ping898 and Bob Hubbard.


----------

